# Legionnaire disease and aquariums



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

It was somewhere around the 1990's that I shut down all my aquariums. My lawyers aunt and uncle had died after being exposed to "Legionella pneumophila" in their Burnaby hot tub. I felt that the condition in an aquarium might be right for this bacteria to grow and prosper. Of course there has to be an introduction of the organism into the water.

I had two young kids ad they were more important to me than any fish in the world. 

What does "Legionella pneumophila" require to multiply and spread it's deadly germs. Warm water and aeration will do the trick.

They had an outbreak at the Melbourne Aquarium a decade or so ago. The aquariums cooling towers were contaminated by this deadly organism. Air conditioning units are linked to majority outbreaks of this disease and so are shower heads.

Of all the aquariums in the world it's certain that a percentage of tanks will be contaminated by its deadly germs. Doctors only recognize clusters that's to say if if it picks off a hobbyist here and there it'll not be noticed.


----------

